# ok you framing gurus! got a second?



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

to accomidate a long handicap van my customer needs to extend the FRONT of his gararge. lot wise i'm ok as the exist gararge steps back 4' 6". the best look/easiest framing would just continue the current roof line but i'm concerened about header height and of course the door hardware(height wise). heres what i got
*ceiling height @ current door 9' 6"
7/12 roof pitch
12" oh
the oh door is 15' x &7' and uses a torsion bar and lift 
Ive scaled it and doesn't look like i can get 4 more ft.
any thoughts would be appreaciated


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

If I remember right the torsion bar and spring are only about 12" higher max. then the height of the door opening. It will attach to the header, it sounds like you have more than enough room for this unless I am not understanding the question.

Maybe you can draw up a cross section of what you see as a possible problem and post it.

Andy.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

i've actually done that but weak computer skills keep me from putting it up. i'm trying to post a photo from my phone that i sent to my email arrrrggg! wont copy and paste


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

but at a 7/12 i'm loseing 7" for every ft right? so a 4 ft extension basically i've lost 28" ?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you saying the front wall of the garage has a hip roof above and you want to extend the plane of the roof so that the existing roof plane covers the extended walls and allows for a high enough opening?

Andy.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

andy picture a gable roof and the door opening is on one of the load bearing walls, so the roof line is comeing toward you


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

could damm sure fax it


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

go dart said:


> andy picture a gable roof and the door opening is on one of the load bearing walls, so the roof line is comeing toward you


So its a gable roof with the garage door under the rafter tails?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

are you trying to extend a shed roof over the extended garage and losing clearance?

why not just intersect the main roof with a gable roof? have the gable wall over the garage door.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Extend out and put a reverse gable on it. (looks good) or shed the roof and reduce the pitch (looks cheap)


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gable,hip or shed, choose your poison. Which style goes with the house?


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

curapa said:


> So its a gable roof with the garage door under the rafter tails?


exactly. thank you


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18869&stc=1&d=1242941097


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I would do something like this.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

whew did it. the house roof to the left matches the same pitch just steps up approx 12"


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

curapa said:


> I would do something like this.


well i couldn't tie that gable into the left side. pretty cool tho


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I think it would look pretty ugly extending the existing roof 4'.

I suggest a gable or shed roof. The gable will look better.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

go dart said:


> well i couldn't tie that gable into the left side. pretty cool tho


You have a pic of the connection to the house?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I vote for the gable as well.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

looks like an 8 inch rise per foot, No way are you going to fit that door after losing 32 inches. You could brake the slope about 4 feet of run back into that existing roof and add 8 feet of 4 inch rise and come out exactly where your gutter is in elevation.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> Extend out and put a reverse gable on it. (looks good) or shed the roof and reduce the pitch (looks cheap)


What is a reverse gable?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> What is a reverse gable?


I've never heard why they're called "reverse,", but it's simply a gable that's turned 90° from what you'd expect to see. Kind of like the face of a dormer, parallel to the main ridge rather than at the end of it.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

*updated photos*

http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18891&stc=1&d=1243014676 this should help


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

go dart said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18891&stc=1&d=1243014676 this should help


Can you bring the garage wall out to the end of the existing house and just continue the existing roof-line over the new garage? The house looks exactly like my drawing. I didn't know that the house was like that.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

go dart said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18891&stc=1&d=1243014676 this should help


I just drew the existing house like your picture and used the push/pull tool and slid the existing roof across a little to show you what it would look like if you continued the roof over the garage roof and new 4' wall. Or whatever the measurement is to the existing wall.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Joe you need to send this guy an invoice. You have done everything except put on your pouches and build it. What program did you use to draw that?


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Warren said:


> Joe you need to send this guy an invoice. You have done everything except put on your pouches and build it. What program did you use to draw that?


 I agree ! I have to say though, envisioning this is not to tough. Good luck OP !


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Just to add something else in the mix...what if you extended toward the street just enough to reverse the step down from what is existing now, so that the garage portion would be higher than the existing main roof. That way the add on shingles would be broken from the new ones, & you might be able to get away with leaving the old in tact. The rear of the house might be hidden well enough to not be too noticable.
Joe


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

You could just go with a Pagota roof... then you don't loose head space at the eaves. Has that "oriental flare" too.:jester:


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

basswood said:


> You could just go with a Pagota roof... then you don't loose head space at the eaves. Has that "oriental flare" too.:jester:


 
:laughing: Which is worse the 10,000 wires or the roof. This should be a poll question.


----------

